# Old Covered Bridges



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

After seeing all the great barns in Grumpy's post http://lumberjocks.com/topics/7837 I thought one about covered bridges would be fun. This is the Gudgeonville Covered Bridge was a 84-foot (25.6 m) long Multiple King-post Truss covered bridge over Elk Creek in Girard Township, Erie County in the U.S. state of Pennsylvania. It was built in 1868 and was listed on the National Register of Historical Places on September 17, 1980. Sadly it was destroyed by arson on November 8, 2008. In years past I used to visit this bridge while fishing and hiking.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I love covered brides there are a lot up here in Oregon. You guys must live around the corner from Charles Neil


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Man, I love these old covered bridges. When I was in art classes in school I always wanted to draw covered bridges. Too bad someone had to burn it down. Did they ever find who it was?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

a1Jim - I think Charles Neil is about an hour north of me, I need to stop by there sometime.
cabinetmaster - Not sure if they ever found the responsible party, I just found out it burned, bummer.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Humpback Bridge in Covington, Va.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Where's all the North easterners with their bridges? We only have open tops out west ;-((


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Timbo, that last bridge is absolutely amazing. Any fishing in that river or stream? I can imagine spending the whole day fishing and relaxing in a place like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*This bridge is somewhere in Arkansas, about 1978.*


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

I have some pics to post…..... Later 
But for now I'd like to share some humor and education.

About 30-40 % of people you ask will respond in error

Humor:
" Why do they cover bridges?" and they respond….." To stay dry" I laugh at them, cuz what about the ride to the bridge…DUH, and after the bridge

Education:
In the days of old every kind of transportation was by horse. You think they'd cross without walls. No way they needed the security and confidence to cross. Eliminate the view of danger and the horse won't hesitate.
So the lesson is covered bridges eliminate horses fear of falling.

We have three left up here in CT. I have pics of two I'll add them when I dig them out of my backup drive.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

A Mississippi covered bridge gone bad:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

getneds. Most people have never been on a horse, much less trying to ford a stream or cross a bridge. They have no experience to base even an educated guess :=))


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting covered bridge lesson getneds.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Timbo, where is this new one?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

TopamaxSurvivor - Vancover B.C., cool woodwork eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah!! Are you guys preparing to keep yoiu horses form getting spooked when they do away with cars under the green progarm ?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*That's a great looking bridge Timbo.*


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Topamax- If the horse will be the new green form of transportation, be sure you don't step in the exhaust!

Thanks Dick, here is another from Georgia- I think.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Horse exhaust isn't too bad, it's cow that squirts up between your toes when yoiu're bare footed )


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Love to see some CessnaPilot!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great subject Timbo. I love those old bridges. We don't have them down under. Not in my neck of the woods anyway.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Grumpy, they are cool pieces of history, Glad to hear you enjoy them. Good one Dan!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this post. Good one Timbo.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great pics Keith


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice pictures Kieth!
Here is another in Virginia


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great piece of History Timbo.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## barstools33 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you love covered bridges like I do, you have to visit Indiana. Have you ever heard of the Covered Bridge Festival that draws up to 3 million people per year. My family and I go every year, it is a great time. Park county Indiana has numerous covered bridges that are just beautiful. A total of 31 just in that county alone. There are hundreds more in Indiana.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great link Barstools, thanks.
Here's a couple from that site.
I like the "Rush Creek" bit & cross it at a walk
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://galen-frysinger.org/covered_bridges/neet01.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.galen-frysinger.us/united_states/coveredbridge084.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.peopleandplaces.us/bridges/dunbar17.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

